# House Hit by lightning..........



## searock (Oct 16, 2007)

About a month ago my 2 year old house was possibly hit by lightning.I was not there when this happened.I arrive home and my alarm that was not activated was set off.The results....Several outlets,electric garage door and microwave don't work..The curcuit looks like it wasnt tripped...Any sugesstions?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 16, 2007)

The bottom line is you NEED an electrician to test your circuits to see what you may not find. Then fix it your-self... if you can.
I have had to have an electricial remove every outlet to find issues...he found many.
Lightning is no joke...you don't know how big the bolt was....ever. 

Sorry, but it is all uphill from there. 

Insurance?


----------



## searock (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the help.Wanted to give update..I have a home warranty that replaced the  complete garage door opener(65.00 deductable) fixed the jacuzzi in master(0.00)and are in the process of replacing the microwave.All outlets do work now.The only item left in the spinkler system.The electrican verified that there was power the the box in the garage.Any clues what do ?Is the control panel out?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 24, 2008)

Not all problems can be found in the boxes.  Lighting has a tendency to overpower house wiring.  Normal house wiring is rated for 600volts.... mother nature can throw a couple million volts through it.

Only a professional electrician can properly assess the condition of the wiring.  And it takes special tools and training.

A megger comes to mind.


----------



## guyod (Jan 25, 2008)

How does lightening get into your electrical wires and does your circuit breakers stop the bolt if it comes from the main outside wire

I know its code but doesnt connecting your ground to your plumbing make you more at risk of lightening Is there a breaker you can buy to protect your ground line from lightening but still be able to act as a ground


----------



## gigi 2008 (Mar 21, 2008)

My house hited by the lighting two days ago and a lot of appliances and electronics, such as security system, amplifiers, telephone lines, satelite TV, projectors, televisions, DVDs, garage door and my AC unit are not working currently.  My insurance want me to have someone come out to estimate the repair cost, but I have so many different things need to be fixed.   Any suggestion who I can ask to come out to estimate all of them?  Or I should ask different technicians come out?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know who your insured through but, it is not the task of the insured to estimate damage.  All insurance companies have Claims Adjusters who's job it is to assess the damage and determine a settlement payment amount.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 22, 2008)

Another thing to do is go around with a video camera and test it all on camera. That way you have a good record of what has taken place. 
Also get an electrician in there immediately to test the house wiring, that also gets damaged and is unseen until you have a bigger issue. Fires are a big one. 
Good luck, tell us how you make out.


----------



## mackpoit (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing .


----------

